# 1st Century



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

A little bit about me. Not too fast, can't climb super well, but one thing I can do is go and go. Usually I get pretty worked after 50-60 miles.

Today, I rode 30 miles to meet a friend to ride. Then we did a 40-mile loop. We got back to the meeting spot and I still felt really good. I told him I'm gonna go all the way and do a century.

It has been my goal for years to ride 100 miles in a single ride. Finally, I did it!!

The weird part is I don't really feel too bad. The thing(s) that hurt the most are my feet. Who would have thought that pedaling for almost 7 hours would be so excruciating!

I think the thing that got me through was I stopped a couple of times for a soda along the way. That cold drink is like liquid energy.

Here's the rundown:

Time:	06:55:36
Distance: 101.1 mi
Total Climbing: 8,753 ft
Max Speed	41.8mi/h
Avg Speed	14.6mi/h

It's funny because I always thought I would have to plan more to ride 100 miles, but it turned out the opportunity was there and I went for it.
Yes, I love bike riding.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

the jump from 25 to 60 is much greater....once you do a couple of metrics, the century is just another refuel stop and pacing yourself.

as far as the feet hurting....might be a conditioning thing, but if it continues, definitely look at trying something different (shoes, placement, etc).

Congratulations!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats, CO! I dunno how you figure to be no very fast and not much of a climber, then do your first century in that time with considerable climbing. Pretty durn good, I`d say 


centurionomega said:


> The weird part is I don't really feel too bad. The thing(s) that hurt the most are my feet. Who would have thought that pedaling for almost 7 hours would be so excruciating!


I believe it. When I`m hurting, it isn`t always in the same place, but feet are definitely one of my possible "pain points".


----------



## AllanB (Feb 5, 2013)

congrats on your century!!! as for the feet, try using store bought inserts. I use "Superfeet". I used inserts when I ran marathons. When I started cycling, my right foot seemed to get a bit sore. When I used "Superfeet", no more pain. Might work for you.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*2nd Century*

YES!! I did the same route again, with a little bit tacked onto the end because you always have to go bigger.

104.0mi Distance
9,154ft Elevation Climbed
06:53:45 Moving Time

I'm getting better at the century rides. but I feel like I might expire.

I found a solution to my sore feet. Instead of sitting down and putting on my bike shoes, I stood up this morning and cinched up the straps. I think this lent a more adequate fit over the course of the day. Still at around mile 87 my dogs were barking!

Got some pics this time.

Thanks for all the supportive responses!!!!


----------

